# can i use savlon/tcp/antiseptic cream on a rabbit?



## *mogwai*

my 2 year old french lop has a sore on the back of her neck. doesn't look infected but becuase of where it is, it's difficult for her to clean. she's obviously caught it on something while being in the garden but i don't know what. 
can i use antiseptic cream on it? or diluted tcp or anything?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sorry to clutter your thread but i would be interested in the awanser in case this situation ever occurs for my rabbit hopefuly not but if so at east i will be capable of helping him : victory:

connor


----------



## *mogwai*

don't worry about cluttering lol. just hope someone lets us both know. 
if i need to take her to the vet to get something 'proper' then i will but it will save me a small fortune if i can just use a bit savlon or something.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well when my dog had puppies she didnt look after them so the were lieng in waste sooo we used that think it was called? sudacrem i think and the vets said that was fine for them soooo not sure if this helps probs more clutter haahaa 

connor: victory:


----------



## blackberry

i use savlon creme on the ferrets and dogs but never use the spray


----------



## *mogwai*

nice one, thanks. 

it's the cream i have so i'll put a bit on her tonight. she's staying in the house tonight.


----------



## fern

we use germalene, always have done and its cleared up everything our anials have had  is a wonder cream 
xx


----------



## annsimpson1

good old zinc and castor oil is always a good standby for skin conditions, (the baby cream) its also brilliant for mud fever in horses, its also fairly waterproof so stays in contact with the skin for longer, I've also used the horse product called Green Oils again very cheap to buy. Its a bit messy and does colour them green but most hate the smell so will leave it alone, that was also good for itchy patches in the summer on my dogs.


----------



## Pimperella

Sudocrem is also pretty good and comes in small to large tubs. 
We always keep it in for minors.


----------



## laura-jayne

Pimperella said:


> Sudocrem is also pretty good and comes in small to large tubs.
> We always keep it in for minors.


I swear by that stuff. Weve always got it hanging around too as i use it on my new tattoos. Never had any issues with it as of yet. *touches wood*


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

yes i would say sudocrem i wouldnt want to put anything as strong as tcp on an animal as it can make things more red its only about £1 for a fair sized tub


----------

